# Thou Shalt Not Apply CHLORINE



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 18, 2007)

Never, I repeat never, apply tap water with chlorine to your soilmix.  Chlorine kills all microlife.Period.
 However, in a pinch, you can use tapwater. you just have to know the trick to dechlorinating it. Simply bubble it uncovered for 24 hours using an air pump and a bubble stone.

  Rain water, Reverse osmosis water, and distilled water are all fine. Its very important to not use commerical pH up and pH down products. Many people have the blessing of good tap water. as long as the chlorine is removed,tap water is great. Be warned, However: Tap water has high alkalinity and is often fairly high in pH. a little apple cider vinegar can bring it down to the right level ( between 6.2 and 6.8 is primo,IMHO); bottled spring water will take it up.

 It only takes one time. In organics, of all things, Chlorine is the super deadly killer.

  If you feed your plants Chlorine, they will take a severe dive.


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 18, 2007)

6.8 pH with a ppm reading of 40-50 at my house!!!  Woooo!:banana:


----------



## KrazyLegs (Nov 19, 2007)

good to know!
 Thanks for the information. I will stop using tap water now.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok so if I filled a 2 litre bottle with *TAP WATER* and left it out for 24hr or more it will be fine to water with.
How about those big 5 gallon jugs of water you get from the stores.
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

LOL crazy, glad to help. yea stop using ur tapwater if its chorinated. or just bubble it then use it.
 I even think boiling it first, then air bubble it is even better.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Ok so if I filled a 2 litre bottle with *TAP WATER* and left it out for 24hr or more it will be fine to water with.
> How about those big 5 gallon jugs of water you get from the stores.
> Thanks,Dro:cool2:



 if u dont have a bubble stone, ya just let it sit out. you should shake it as much as you can, then squeez the bottle till the water rises to the top...to get all the air out.....and let it fill back up with fresh air...and then shake again.
 U could even boil it too be safe

 as far as the 5 gallon jugs go. i think they are spring water, which would raise your pH. maybe if you let it sit out open for awhile, then yes.  but i would just go buy distilled water.


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Ok so if I filled a 2 litre bottle with *TAP WATER* and left it out for 24hr or more it will be fine to water with.
> How about those big 5 gallon jugs of water you get from the stores.
> Thanks,Dro:cool2:



The stuff outta' those machines??
 That is  usually "reverse osmosis"...good to go, NO chlorine. But..check your ph..


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 19, 2007)

so why not use ph up down i use it and my plants are doing great now?


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

Is in there alot of diffrent kinds of PH meters like for water and soil?
I know they cost alot so is there a cheap way I can find the PH of my water?
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 24, 2007)

ph test strips.
 i would assuume they have them at home depot.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 26, 2007)

I am sorry but this is absolutely not the case. Well not with all tap water. Most tap water is safe to use with organics as my grows have shown. Feel free to look em up on here. There isn't enough cholorine in the water to do alot of damage to the microherd. 

If that were the case then i wouldn't of gotten 2-3 ounces per plant off my organic grows as i use water straight from the tap .. ph adjusted of course. 

The main microherd killer is a pH that is not correct. With organics it's easy folks. Quit making it harder than it has to be .


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 26, 2007)

Also use lemon juice for ph down  and baking soda for ph up.. that is the best way to do it with organics and remember a little goes a long way... ANother real easy way to adjust your pH down with organics is apple cider vinegar.. a 100% organic way to do so.


----------

